# Soil-fertiliser-sand-substrata



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Living where I do, and having a budget that I have, aquarium is definately a low-tech and DIY.
I have been using the forrest soil from around me. The soil is a red lateritic soil, ph 5.25, low in nitrogen, organic matters, but very rich in iron. The region that I live in is surrounded by Iron ore mines, Bauxite mines, and coal fields.
I take this soil after removing the surface portion. Pulverise it and screen it to remove >4mm particles. I then mix 'single super phosphate', a common farm fertiliser being 1/3 calcium phosphate and 2/3 calcium sulphate with the soil.The mixing ratio of soil and fertiliser is 6:1.
I apply this first to cover the bottom of the aquarium for a depth of 2" put a nylon mosquito net over it and cover the entire with washed river sand screened to remove >4mm particals.
Other than the innitial algae bloom, I did not have much problems with it.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The mosquito net in the substrate may cause problems. If you uproot a plant the roots will not pull out completely. A lot of them will break and be left in the substrate. SO2 could form killing everything alive in the tank.

That is only a possibility but beaware of it.

--Nikolay


----------



## swannee54 (May 24, 2006)

Sounds interresting essabee, I am pretty much in the same boat, aqua soils like Flourite, or Onyx Sand cost a small fortune here (Australia) but I do have access to red clay soil!

How long has your tank been set up? Are you having to dose any other ferts?


----------

